# Mr America



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2006)

It was about 1972, for my birthday, I got a 20" Huffy stingray style bike. It was red, white and blue, and had "Mr America" on the chain guard. Does anybody remember these? More importantly, does anybody have any pics?


----------



## kingskid (Jun 1, 2006)

I've never seen one....but a person might be able to locate some info and /or photos by doing a search on google, e bay, etc.

Robert in Rockford


----------



## OklaIndian (May 30, 2019)

Yes, I had one! They also made a matching girls bike! I have a picture or two, if I can find them I will post them!


----------



## Scout Evans (May 30, 2019)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 30, 2019)

I have a seat like that , I always wondered what it was for .


----------



## Scout Evans (May 30, 2019)

I just noticed the date of the original post, 2006!


----------



## OklaIndian (May 31, 2019)

I saw date after I replied. I noticed a lot is dated. I am looking for anything Indian moped and got on site...then noticed dates!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 1, 2019)

I had a very similar bike, but it definitely was a Columbia, and I think it was called the "All American". That would've been early 1977, a replacement for my first two wheeler, which was stolen within a day or two of getting it!


----------

